# going dove hunting



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well i am going dove hunting next sat. i am happy, we r going to the deer creek dove fields. i got to break my new gun in........ maybee i will see ya there


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Good luck and stay safe


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey 
Be sure to get the details about your hunting spot. Most state dove fields have a drawing for spots. Rush Run's drawing was Saturday 8/26 (a week early). Good Luck


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

thank you and i will try to get some pics


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

get em micro. and if you take a squirrel save some meat for me wanna try one..lol


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well just got back, i didnt get any but i did hit one in the rear. my unclu had 1 but he could not find it then my cousin had 1 but she couldnt find hers and her grampaw went he got 6 and lost about 3 but it was still fun to get out there and shoot the guns i will most likely be going again tomarrow afternoon we might go to darbydale.


----------

